# My Favorite Mayweather Tricks Against Canelo



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Thankfully I found GIFs that perfectly complimented some of my points:

-Floyd had his classic shoulder rolling on display, which perfectly deflected Canelo's limited 2 and 3 punch combinations. Floyd looked right at home rolling a hook with his right glove, then a right hand with his shoulder, to come right back with a stiff right hand. It was automatic. At one point he blocked some 5 consecutive punches without taking many steps back, perfectly secure in his guard.










-Possibly my favorite Mayweather trick is when he looks at the body (usually after establishing his trademark jab to the midsection or straight right downstairs) and completely misdirects his opponents gaze so he can land a lead right up top. He did this beautifully against Guerrero. I sensed when he was about to do it then, and when he peered right at Canelo's body, I was like "oh shit, here it comes", it was awesome.




























-Floyd is transitioning well into his older age in terms of movement. Mayweather has always been better either skipping away without committing to anything or planting himself to set up a counter, than he was at punching on the move. Moving backwards while still trying to set up a shot is what got him tagged against Cotto, who was able to move with him. Now he's able to still be defensive but staying just in or out of range. I've never seen him switch back and forth between the role of aggressor and defender so much.

-It was a pleasure to see Floyd's combinations come back. They weren't long, but they were so quick and accurate, especially to the body.

-The double left hooks Floyd was sneaking in behind the guard in the later rounds were something we haven't seen in a long while. Mixed in with the rest of his offense, Canelo had no idea what to expect.

-That jab couldn't miss. Floyd often didn't even have to step out or around, he just timed it in a way Canelo couldn't hope to anticipate. I did see Canelo half-land a pull counter though, that was interesting. His rangefinder was also unchallenged, Canelo had no idea how to neutralize that glove blinding and distracting him.


















-Floyd's work in the clinch was very impressive, and Canelo simply lacked the craft to contest Floyd's ability to smother and hold. He was almost doing a B-Hop impression with the way he anticipated punches and fell in on Canelo. Perfect way to neutralize his offense.










-The few times Floyd decided to taunt was the icing on the cake of a masterful performance. Waving his left hand around before jabbing straight down the middle, looking to the ropes after spinning out and leaving Canelo swiping at air, made it all the sweeter.










Discuss :bbb


----------



## ^_^ (Sep 2, 2013)

Floyd looking at the ropes after Canelo punched them is GIF worthy.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

wasn't a dominating performance at all. Canelo held his own. Floyd looked sharp as hell though - fast too. Didn't look like a 36 year old at all.


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

In the second gif you posted is that the moment when PBF said he hurt his elbow?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> wasn't a dominating performance at all. Canelo held his own. Floyd looked sharp as hell though - fast too. Didn't look like a 36 year old at all.


Yes it was. If by holding his own you mean he avoid getting thrashed, then you're right, but it was a complete schooling. Canelo looked like Baldomir in there.



^_^ said:


> Floyd looking at the ropes after Canelo punched them is GIF worthy.


Hell yeah it is, dig it up.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> wasn't a dominating performance at all. Canelo held his own. Floyd looked sharp as hell though - fast too. Didn't look like a 36 year old at all.


:lol:

Nice thread Bogo. Very good covering of the bodyshot fake out right hand.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

what I've noticed about Floyd is, against orthodox fighters he shoots the jab at the start then brings the flickr jab/measuring jab into play later on when he's completely figured them out whereas against southpaws he uses it from the get go.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yes it was. If by holding his own you mean he avoid getting thrashed, then you're right, but it was a complete schooling. Canelo looked like Baldomir in there.


Bogo your way off here . Baldomir?? I'm surprised hearing that coming from you. Seems like you have it out for Canelo. Watch the fight replay I posted.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Hook! said:


> what I've noticed about Floyd is, against orthodox fighters he shoots the jab at the start then brings the flickr jab/measuring jab into play later on when he's completely figured them out whereas against southpaws he uses it from the get go.


Good catch.

Against southpaws, especially ones who are right hand dominant, he'll paw the shit out of the right jab, trick them into thinking they should be touching his back, and shoot the straight right while moving forward towards the inside after they drop it from their guard.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Bogo your way off here . I'm surprised hearing that coming from you. Seems like you have it out for Canelo. Watch the fight replay I posted.


I have nothing against Canelo, it was a damn schooling. You seem to be the only one who doesn't think so.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I have nothing against Canelo, it was a damn schooling. You seem to be the only one who doesn't think so.


Define a schooling bogo. To use your baldmir comparison -- Baldomir was hit with everything but the kitchen sink and looked stupid the whole time. Not even comparable to this fight.

Floyd could barely touch Canelo with anything significant either, the most impressive thing about Floyd's performance was his defense. He is almost impossible to hit with anything but jabs. But offensively, Canelo evaded most of what he tried to throw, and Canelo landed some very good jabs, comparable to Cotto. Good body shots here and there, some right hands, managed to land the left hook a few times - how often do you see that. Even forced Floyd to lead much of the time. And used FEINTS . How fucking refreshing that a guy doesnt just bulldoze and throw stupid shit against Floyd.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Define a schooling bogo. To use your baldmir comparison -- Baldomir was hit with everything but the kitchen sink and looked stupid the whole time. Not even comparable to this fight.
> 
> Floyd could barely touch Canelo with anything significant either, the most impressive thing about Floyd's performance was his defense. He is almost impossible to hit with anything but jabs. But offensively, Canelo nullified most of what he tried to throw, and Canelo landed some very good jabs, comparable to Cotto. Good body shots here and there, some right hands, even managed to land the left hook a few times - how often do you see that.


Baldomir did worse, but there wasn't much separating them, honestly.

Floyd could barely touch Canelo with anything significant?! Consistent stiff jabs, straight and looped right hands every round, combinations to the body, quick left hooks up top, jabs to the gut, what fight were you watching?

Canelo landed like two hard right hands of note, and a few good body shots, along with a few stiff jabs. A left hook here or there. He made it interesting, but round by round, it did nothing to convince you anyone but Floyd Mayweather Jr. was winning this fight and in complete control. It was a complete schooling.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Not comparable to Cotto, no.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Gunner said:


> Not comparable to Cotto, no.


I don't know how the fuck he can think that.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Good catch.
> 
> Against southpaws, especially ones who are right hand dominant, he'll paw the shit out of the right jab, trick them into thinking they should be touching his back, and shoot the straight right while moving forward towards the inside after they drop it from their guard.


Great thread. I'm going to try that move the next time I spar a southpaw.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Solid post as usual Bogo. :clap: Floyd is truely amazing.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Baldomir did worse, but there wasn't much separating them, honestly.
> 
> Floyd could barely touch Canelo with anything significant?! Consistent stiff jabs, straight and looped right hands every round, combinations to the body, quick left hooks up top, jabs to the gut, what fight were you watching?
> 
> Canelo landed like two hard right hands of note, and a few good body shots, along with a few stiff jabs. A left hook here or there. He made it interesting, but round by round, it did nothing to convince you anyone but Floyd Mayweather Jr. was winning this fight and in complete control. It was a complete schooling.


Schooling for me means complete outclassing, and I didn't see that at all. Your baldmoir reference is a good example. Baldomir didn't look like he belonged in there, Canelo did. Difference.

Baldomir couldn't hit Floyd with anything. Alvarez was touching Floyd. You harped on cotto's jab all night long , did you miss all those jabs Alvarez was sticking Floyd with? How about the feinting? How about making him lead? You never see opponents do this stuff to Floyd, I figure you'd be all over that.

Floyd obviously was the better guy, more experienced, and won most of the rounds but he never outright dominated alvarez except for some of the later rounds. Alvarez held his own.



> Floyd could barely touch Canelo with anything significant?! Consistent stiff jabs, straight and looped right hands every round, combinations to the body, quick left hooks up top, jabs to the gut, what fight were you watching?


This is a big overstatement. Floyd was not tagging Alvarez at will. He could mostly only hit him with jabs -- he landed some right hands here and there , most of them blocked / evaded , or only partial landed. No big booming shots except for one or two. How often do you say that about a Floyd performance ? That speaks to Canelo's defense which is underrated.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

You watched a different fight, apparently.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Does anyone else hate that zoom in Showtime does?


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

Yeah it's annoying as he'll I'm used to it now though, like herpes.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Good catch.
> 
> Against southpaws, especially ones who are right hand dominant, he'll paw the shit out of the right jab, trick them into thinking they should be touching his back, and shoot the straight right while moving forward towards the inside after they drop it from their guard.


Now this is fucking excellent. Wish I figured this out a few years ago :lol:


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

That uppercut was beautiful aswell, can't remember which round it was in.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

SimplyTuck said:


> That uppercut was beautiful aswell, can't remember which round it was in.


Classic Floyd trick as well. The moment you feel something tapping your right elbow, throw a right uppercut or straight right over the top. Works like a charm in sparring.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> Schooling for me means complete outclassing, and I didn't see that at all. Your baldmoir reference is a good example. Baldomir didn't look like he belonged in there, Canelo did. Difference.
> 
> Baldomir couldn't hit Floyd with anything. Alvarez was touching Floyd. You harped on cotto's jab all night long , did you miss all those jabs Alvarez was sticking Floyd with? How about the feinting? How about making him lead? You never see opponents do this stuff to Floyd, I figure you'd be all over that.
> 
> ...


Gander just stop posting in this thread. Nobody agrees with you, your bias can't be contained, Canelo was schooled, the fight could barely be called competitive for shot periods.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

@Bogotazo how would you rate Floyds chin. He got hit with a couple flush shots, and took em very well. I think he got with right hand on the ropes, and in one round Canelo hit Floyd with a clean left hook.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Does anyone else hate that zoom in Showtime does?


It's fucking stupid. Sometimes they zoom in or out before we're able to see what punch lands. Get it together Showtime.



Gunner said:


> Yeah it's annoying as he'll I'm used to it now though, like herpes.


:lol:



RDJ said:


> Now this is fucking excellent. Wish I figured this out a few years ago :lol:


It's why natural southpaws have fared far better.



RDJ said:


> Classic Floyd trick as well. The moment you feel something tapping your right elbow, throw a right uppercut or straight right over the top. Works like a charm in sparring.


Floyd's probably done that drill more times than anyone on Earth.

On Earth.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> @Bogotazo how would you rate Floyds chin. He got hit with a couple flush shots, and took em very well. I think he got with right hand on the ropes, and in one round Canelo hit Floyd with a clean left hook.


Always thought his chin was solid. The Mosley fight proved that. I will say I think Canelo's punches were losing steam, but he got hit really fucking hard by a right in the late rounds and he seemed fine. DLH caught him with a right like that too and he was fine. He's chin is great. Not uncrackable but solid enough that the hardest punchers around will need more than one punch to have any shot at finishing him.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Gander just stop posting in this thread. Nobody agrees with you, your bias can't be contained, Canelo was schooled, the fight could barely be called competitive for shot periods.


I'm biased for giving Canelo some credit?? Your sounding like the biased one here bro. I never even argued that Floyd didn't win almost all the rounds. Sorry for posting something you don't agree with and apparently can't refute


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


>


This is my favorite trick of the fight. He used his flicker jab to measure and check Gasnelo and then crossed it over to Saul's lead effectively splitting his guard open. Only then does he throw the right. He's so focused that he made Saul's counter upper miss even though it was outside of his immediate field of vision.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> I'm biased for giving Canelo some credit?? Your sounding like the biased one here bro. I never even argued that Floyd didn't win almost all the rounds. Sorry for posting something you don't agree with and apparently can't refute


There's a difference between giving Canelo credit and being straight up wrong about the disparity in punches landed in the fight. This was in no way comparable to Cotto.



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> This is my favorite trick of the fight. He used his flicker jab to measure and check Gasnelo and then crossed it over to Saul's lead effectively splitting his guard open. Only then does he throw the right. He's so focused that he made Saul's counter upper miss even though it was outside of his immediate field of vision.


Perfect control of distance.

People erupted at that uppercut but it didn't touch him.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Gander just stop posting in this thread. Nobody agrees with you, your bias can't be contained, Canelo was schooled, the fight could barely be called competitive for shot periods.










[/QUOTE]


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


>


[/QUOTE]

Thanks homie, gonna add this to the opening post :good


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> wasn't a dominating performance at all. Canelo held his own. Floyd looked sharp as hell though - fast too. Didn't look like a 36 year old at all.


It wasn't as dominant as the way Jmm dominated pacquiao in their last fight ...but a good demonstration of boxing skills.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> There's a difference between giving Canelo credit and being straight up wrong about the disparity in punches landed in the fight. This was in no way comparable to Cotto.
> 
> Perfect control of distance.
> 
> People erupted at that uppercut but it didn't touch him.


what do you think of Floyd's movement now? You used to get on his case over lateral movement


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what do you think of Floyd's movement now? You used to get on his case over lateral movement


His defensive movement is great, but it's still not something he integrates into his offense. It's not in-range. But it works just fine for him.

Floyd = stick and move, not punch-on-the-move (except the occasional check hook and leaping right hand.)


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> This is my favorite trick of the fight. He used his flicker jab to measure and check Gasnelo and then crossed it over to Saul's lead effectively splitting his guard open. Only then does he throw the right. He's so focused that he made Saul's counter upper miss even though it was outside of his immediate field of vision.


He opens up his guard and at the same time blocks his view for the right that's about to follow. The man is a boxing genius.


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> There's a difference between giving Canelo credit and being straight up wrong about the disparity in punches landed in the fight. This was in no way comparable to Cotto.


I was remarking about the jab. I never said Canelo landed as much as Cotto. But then, Floyd didn't land nearly as much as he landed on Cotto either. This was different type of fight. A boxing / chess match , whereas Floyd - Cotto was much more fast-paced.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Good catch.
> 
> Against southpaws, especially ones who are right hand dominant, he'll paw the shit out of the right jab, trick them into thinking they should be touching his back, and shoot the straight right while moving forward towards the inside after they drop it from their guard.


mmm nice gifs as ever


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Nobody commented on my pre-fight breakdown so I'm gonna dissect it here, seems I picked out the correct factors.



Bogotazo said:


> *Breakdown Time!
> *
> Usually, when I do a breakdown of these sorts, I take the most similar recent opponents from each man's resume and compare tactical strengths & weaknesses.
> 
> ...


He stayed in his mode, but just couldn't inch forward or feint often enough.



Bogotazo said:


> -As soon as Mosley goes to clinch, Canelo has no problems folding his arms down to push off and rip to the body. Floyd is no doubt going to have to smother at some points and use his superior infighting experience. Canelo should use his strength tactically to create space. .


Floyd was too good at tying him up, I didn't see Canelo trying to do much inside work until the later rounds. 


Bogotazo said:


> --Canelo's jab is spearing and is not telegraphed. It's not a jab he can really use to advance consistently, but he can use it to score points and as a blinder for follow-up punches. .


Canelo scored with his jab and landed some good ones throughout the fight, but it never opened any additional opportunities for him.


Bogotazo said:


> -The speed of Canelo's 1-2 is encouraging. The shorter time it takes his punches to travel, the less of an opportunity Floyd has to do anything but defend. His combinations that incorporate the uppercut are also short and accurate.


Couldn't get in range and was winging with his shots too early. 


Bogotazo said:


> --It's round 6, and Canelo is not really looking tired. He's set the pace, and it's working for him. I'm more and more convinced this is the template he needs to use.


Round 6 is precisely when Canelo started to look gassed, due to Mayweather's pace and the mental demands of the fight. I knew Sr. meant it when he said he wanted to up the volume, very smart.


Bogotazo said:


> What Canelo is vulnerable to:
> -Canelo needs to avoid winging his shots and throwing himself off balance, particularly with the left hook. Same with his overhand right as the fight wears on.


Floyd was making him reach and lean in. Canelo wasn't totally off balance but couldn't recover quickly once he missed.


Bogotazo said:


> -Canelo can't be too cautious in the face of that measuring jab both Mosley and Mayweather use as a rangefinder for their hooks and right hands. He should feel comfortable getting off first by slipping that jab and going to the body as Cotto did.


Well that failed horribly. Canelo was a slave to the rangefinder. A slave!


Bogotazo said:


> -Canelo's a bit too willing to back up when pressed. It's good that he's not rushing forward and might benefit from making Floyd lean in, but he should not be afraid to stand his ground.


Caneo evaded punches backing up, but it cost him dearly in terms of his offense.


Bogotazo said:


> -Late in the fight, Canelo's punches start to lose their effect, and he trades volume for effectiveness. He's also increasingly open to the looping right as his upper body movement wanes.


Canelo wasn't hurting Floyd even when he landed flush in the late rounds and Floyd started looping that right as Canelo came in.



Bogotazo said:


> -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check.


Bogotazo said:


> - Forgot how good at head control Mayweather is.


Didn't see too much of this since Canelo didn't crouch too often and had size going for him.


Bogotazo said:


> - Floyd's ability to step in and change his rhythm is incredible.


Check.


Bogotazo said:


> - Floyd's right uppercut is a punch he'd do well to use as Canelo leans in.


Check.


Bogotazo said:


> - Floyd is particularly springy on his legs in this fight and incorporates his footwork into his rolling by sliding along the perimeter of the ring and leaving Baldomir to catch air. If Canelo commits to short bursts and over-commits, he'll be giving up the center constantly .


Check.


Bogotazo said:


> - Floyd's activity is reducing Baldomir's activity greatly.


Check.	


Bogotazo said:


> What Mayweather is vulnerable to:
> -Mayweather is very very sensitive to feints early.


Floyd was VERY twitchy early on, but he was in control so early on that his control of distance was less and less peppered with moments of over-anxious reactions. Canelo never capitalized on Floyd's momentary retreats.


Bogotazo said:


> -Floyd continuously steps over with his right and doesn't always escape towards his right. A slip + left hook counter would be dangerous considering his momentum.


Floyd didn't use his routine lead right + side-step maneuver, he was more in and out. Canelo landed some lefts to the body leaping forward but never used his defensive upper body movement to set up anything.


Bogotazo said:


> -Floyd's occasionally touched to the right side of his body and head on the inside when his elbow doesn't quite do the job, or throws a left hook. It's Baldomir's most consistently landed punch, aside from body punches in the center of the ring.


Canelo's power punches were rights to the body and right hands over the shoulder (mostly rolled with but still connected.) That right side to the body is still his most vulnerable location I think. But Floyd must do a lot of sit-ups. Like, a lot.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

here was my breakdown of Alvarez



Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> My gut instinct a year or two ago, before Alvarez was signed to fight Floyd, was that Saul is a different edition of Juan. Mexican thinker who specialties in letting combos rip. Juan is the better counterpuncher while Saul is more accustomed to the come forward role. Both can jab to disrupt your rhythm, but neither's jab obviously stand out in your head.
> 
> Between them, Juan is the more blessed fighter. Better chin, no stamina issues, higher ring IQ, etc.


I called it. This Floyd-Saul fight was most similar to Floyd-JUAN.:yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Personally I think Baldomir was more accurate. JMM made Floyd careful to a degree Canelo did not. Baldomir was high-activity blended with defensive emphasis.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

The Baldomir fight was farcical. Floyd was messing around in that fight. Last night, Floyd had to be careful.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=393124


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Of course, but the same dynamics, as I fleshed out above.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Even in slow-mo he's fast. That guys a fucking cat. 36 years old man wtf


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

MGS said:


> Even in slow-mo he's fast. That guys a fucking cat. 36 years old man wtf


He was doing this a lot last night too, ending his combinations with a jab while backing up so that canelo couldnt chase him and he could control canelo's position while he moves away out of range. This is slightly different cause hes near the ropes but in this case he ends the combo with that jab to avoid canelo pushing him back to the ropes and in their positions they are in after floyd throws that last jab, about the only thing canelo can do is throw the right so Floyds already anticipating it so hes slipping it.

Its pretty awesome shit, just like chest master who is thinking so many moves forward, floyd is thinking like 4-5 punches deep all the time.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

This thread is exactly what I wanted to come back to :happy



Bogotazo said:


>


This pretty little maneuver reminds me of the N'Dou fight. It's a bit odd that he could use it on a shorter, stockier, stronger opponent. He really played with Canelo at times.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Good gifs


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

Even a couple of friends (cousins) I was with yesterday, watching the fight, guys who always hated Mayweather, thought Floyd's performance was entertaining to watch.


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

The fight almost reminded me of MIKE TYSON'S PUNCH OUT.

With enough game experience, you could just time every punch they threw like clockwork (Bald Bull, Great Tiger, King Hippo, etc.)
then counter the shit outta them.

Fun game.


----------



## Hoshi (Aug 21, 2012)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> This is my favorite trick of the fight. He used his flicker jab to measure and check Gasnelo and then crossed it over to Saul's lead effectively splitting his guard open. Only then does he throw the right. He's so focused that he made Saul's counter upper miss even though it was outside of his immediate field of vision.


That's a good spot.

Thought Mayweather was in total control all fight. Early on he seemed a little jittery but seeing as Canelo was weighing 165 lbs I ain't surprised 

Canelo did as well as he could I guess. Bit naïve at times but he was composed and did not abandon his gameplan, Mayweather is just a complete fighter. Thought Canelo was poor inside. I noticed against Guerrero that Mayweather would hold a fair bit, particularly early on. But against Canelo he was happy to work and roll inside.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Hoshi said:


> That's a good spot.
> 
> Thought Mayweather was in total control all fight. Early on he seemed a little jittery but seeing as Canelo was weighing 165 lbs I ain't surprised
> 
> Canelo did as well as he could I guess. Bit naïve at times but he was composed and did not abandon his gameplan, Mayweather is just a complete fighter. *Thought Canelo was poor inside.* I noticed against Guerrero that Mayweather would hold a fair bit, particularly early on. But against Canelo he was happy to work and roll inside.


yep Saul is very atypical for a Mexican fighter. horrendous stamina and not very good on the inside


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

What I loved about this fight was Canelo has very good defense and is a good and dangerous counter puncher. I was surprised in the first round when Floyd off the bat went to him and Canelo was inviting it and looking to make Floyd lead. I've said in the past that this is a good blueprint to be Floyd and counter him when he lunges in with certain shots. 

Floyd had to find ways to create openings on Canelo while also avoiding the counter punches and it was brilliant. He should a variety of punches on Saturday. I thought he would use the jab to the stomach and over hand right combo like he did to Oscar in this fight often, but he only did that maneuver once and I jumped up when I saw it :yep 

against Guerrero, he was real right hand happy as the fight went on, but he showed versatility with both hands. Canelo was looking to counter his right hand roll under move with his uppercuts and I remember he did a good job at it in one of the early rounds. But Floyd adjusted beautifully.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

It's a sad day when this thread gets less than 1,000 views, but a thread about Amir Khan's cock gets over 24,000 :lol:


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> *What I loved about this fight was Canelo has very good defense and is a good and dangerous counter puncher. I was surprised in the first round when Floyd off the bat went to him and Canelo was inviting it and looking to make Floyd lead. I've said in the past that this is a good blueprint to be Floyd and counter him when he lunges in with certain shots.
> 
> Floyd had to find ways to create openings on Canelo while also avoiding the counter punches and it was brilliant.* He should a variety of punches on Saturday. I thought he would use the jab to the stomach and over hand right combo like he did to Oscar in this fight often, but he only did that maneuver once and I jumped up when I saw it :yep
> 
> against Guerrero, he was real right hand happy as the fight went on, but he showed versatility with both hands. Canelo was looking to counter his right hand roll under move with his uppercuts and I remember he did a good job at it in one of the early rounds. But Floyd adjusted beautifully.


:yep



thehook13 said:


>


he draws the counter with his spear jab, counters it using an overhand right, and then defends against the counter to his overhand

Gasnelo managed to neutralize Floyd's pullcounter, so Floyd relied on the traditional overhand counter on top of the opponent's jab

Floyd has three ways to neutralize jabs
1) His fav the pullcounter
2) Jabbing with the opponent
3) Overhand right


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

I noticed a little trick Floyd did with the jab, he'd often leave it out there and move his left hand around a bit before snaking the jab in. Basically a feint, very interesting move that caught Alvarez basically every time it was used.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

O59 said:


> I noticed a little trick Floyd did with the jab, he'd often leave it out there and move his left hand around a bit before snaking the jab in. Basically a feint, very interesting move that caught Alvarez basically every time it was used.


It was a demonstration of how to set up your jab.

Many modern boxers just spam their jabs in attempt to setup they powershots


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> :yep
> 
> he draws the counter with his spear jab, counters it using an overhand right, and then defends against the counter to his overhand
> 
> ...


The subtle genius in this sequence is sickening.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

what surprised me was how Floyd even owned Alvarez, who has good combos, in the few exchanges they had


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> what surprised me was how Floyd even owned Alvarez, who has good combos, in the few exchanges they had


oh those were awesome. Canelo would let go a 5 punch combo, Floyd would roll and block every punch and counter his ass with a hard right hand as Canelo's face is coming forward :lol:

I remember Floyd dissing Canelo in the buildup say he punches too wide. Floyd took advantage of that


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

God damm I dislike Mayweather so very very much but he was superb. Just too good for anyone out there.

What you were saying about Canelo's limited combinations is more that Mayweather took his combinations away than him being limited as he is a terrific combination puncher but he just didn't get the chance to show it against Mayweather, no one does. It's hard enough figuring out how to land one punch on Floyd and even if you do he's out of range or has tied you up before you can string together a couple of shots.

It's not that Alvarez is a limited combination puncher, Mayweather just limits your ability to put together a combination.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Ivan Drago said:


> God damm I dislike Mayweather so very very much but he was superb. Just too good for anyone out there.
> 
> What you were saying about Canelo's limited combinations is more that Mayweather took his combinations away than him being limited as he is a terrific combination puncher but he just didn't get the chance to show it against Mayweather, no one does. It's hard enough figuring out how to land one punch on Floyd and even if you do he's out of range or has tied you up before you can string together a couple of shots.
> 
> It's not that Alvarez is a limited combination puncher, Mayweather just limits your ability to put together a combination.


I tried to illustrate that Alvarez is limited to about two shots when punching on the move. If you're out of range, he can't throw beyond that. And Floyd's movement and upper body positioning were fully operational.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I tried to illustrate that Alvarez is limited to about two shots when punching on the move. If you're out of range, he can't throw beyond that. And Floyd's movement and upper body positioning were fully operational.


:yep I remember us discussing this before the fight and damn, it was on display all fight long and Floyd knew it too.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I tried to illustrate that Alvarez is limited to about two shots when punching on the move. If you're out of range, he can't throw beyond that. And Floyd's movement and upper body positioning were fully operational.


Well against most fighters it's not as great a factor as he is usually very adept at getting in range and trapping the other guy, or luring the other guy in where he can unload but punching on the move is not a part of his game and not the way he fights which was always gonna be a problem vs Mayweather because of his movement and also the fact that any weakness you have is going to be magnified.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Amazing performance by Mayweather, gets better everytime I watch it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :yep I remember us discussing this before the fight and damn, it was on display all fight long and Floyd knew it too.


Yup. That's why Floyd didn't have to stay put and be prepared to stand his ground like he did with Cotto, he knew if he just escaped along the perimeter, he was safe and could restart at his leisure. There would be no Ortiz moments like you pointed out. This also combined with the fact that Cotto was able to duck under and Call Floyd on his bluff with the measuring jab from time to time by ducking under and punching on the move.










Canelo on the otherhand looked fucking _terrified_ of Floyd's lead hand from the start. Like I posted before in my breakdown review, I saw in the Mosley fight he was way too scared of the measuring jab and way too willing to back up in the face of it.



Ivan Drago said:


> Well against most fighters it's not as great a factor as he is usually very adept at getting in range and trapping the other guy, or luring the other guy in where he can unload but punching on the move is not a part of his game and not the way he fights which was always gonna be a problem vs Mayweather because of his movement and also the fact that any weakness you have is going to be magnified.


The most glaring example was against Trout when Trout decided to pull away. Lopez, Hatton, Cintron couldn't get out of range and still get their shots off.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

SimplyTuck said:


> Amazing performance by Mayweather, gets better everytime I watch it.


I'm about to rewatch it right now!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yup. That's why Floyd didn't have to stay put and be prepared to stand his ground like he did with Cotto, he knew if he just escaped along the perimeter, he was safe and could restart at his leisure. There would be no Ortiz moments like you pointed out. This also combined with the fact that Cotto was able to duck under and Call Floyd on his bluff with the measuring jab from time to time by ducking under and punching on the move.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah you nailed that about the jab. I like how Floyd got that established right away and it was snapping Canelo's head back all night long. He made it a constant weapon even when it was a pawing jab.

And I know you're so happy about the result and comparing it to Cotto's :yep


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah you nailed that about the jab. I like how Floyd got that established right away and it was snapping Canelo's head back all night long. He made it a constant weapon even when it was a pawing jab.
> 
> And I know you're so happy about the result and comparing it to Cotto's :yep


Probably the performance where he put it most to use, that I can remember.

That's right, I told everybody Cotto was more skilled and versatile and would do better than Canelo, and I was ridiculed. Just like when I said Cotto would be Floyd's toughest fights and the flomos were saying he was going to walk him down and stop him. Who's biased now :ibutt (not talking about you obviously)


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

One of my favorite performances.

Hopefully he gets the respect that his craft warrants.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> One of my favorite performances.
> 
> Hopefully he gets the respect that his craft warrants.


I think he's got it.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol they were saying Floyd was gonna walk Cotto down and stop him. I laughed.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Lol they were saying Floyd was gonna walk Cotto down and stop him. I laughed.


I was one of those guys:yep


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> I was one of those guys:yep


I thought it was gonna be a very competive fight for the first few rds and I thought Floyd would outbox him comforbly.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

MGS said:


> Even in slow-mo he's fast. That guys a fucking cat. 36 years old man wtf


Anyone noticed how exaggerated Alvarez's head seems to react to getting hit? Kind of reminds me of Prince Nassem. Is it just me?


----------



## Junito (Aug 10, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


>


Almost like he sees Canelo's punches in slow motion


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

I know I said I may do a breakdown but TBH, it was too lopsided for me. Literally had it 12-0 Floyd's way. Great thread and I knew you'd do one. Will add a bit more once I get the time to rewatch this fight.

Floyd barely touched Canelo? His jab and uppercuts where the standout punches of the fight gander is smaking that good stuff lol.


----------

